# Nissan Murano vs. Infiniti FX35



## Guest (Apr 13, 2003)

I'm helping out my mom with buying a new car and she's really into the Nissan Murano and Infiniti FX35. I did a search on Google for Nissan forums and this is the first site that caught my eye (obviously). Now I understand that both share the same chassis so I'm just wondering if the Infiniti brand and styling is worth dishing out 5 grand over the Murano; The slightly better performance doesn't really concern her. I've never owned a Nissan (although I've test-driven a 350Z and couldn't take the grin off my face) so I'll take any opinions I can get, even if they may be a bit biased; I mean, this _is_ a Nissan forum. Please take my poll and leave helpful comments. Thanks in advance!

Nissan Murano

















Infiniti FX35


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Uhh,
If you have a choice of the two, it isn't much of a choice. The infiniti not only looks better, but is better. This is like the choice between a toyota camry and the 'identical' lexus ES300.

Seth


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

Nissan Murano and Infiniti FX35/45 do not share the platform. Murano sits on FWD based Altima platform, and FX35/45 shares platform with Infiniti G35/ Nissan 350Z RWD based platform (FM-platform). That means Murano engine sits horizontally, and FX engine sits vertically. 
They are both excellent platforms, but FX series should handle better than Murano .
They both are made and imported from Japan factory so built quality is great. 
Both Murano and FX35 come with silky smooth torqueful VQ35DE engine. I think Infiniti has better after service (warranty, etc) so extra $5000 should be worth it. FX comes with outstanding quality interior and quality probably outperforms Murano and BMW X5. I would test drive both of them to see the real difference. 

Good luck!!


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Personally I would go for the Murano but I would also suggest a test drive as well gotta see it in the flesh to find out.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

I sat in both vehicles at the BC Auto and Light truck show...

The FX was the most comfortable vehicle I sat in and I loved the interior.  Mind you, it did cost about a bazillion dollars more than I currently have, but I'd definitely take the Infiniti over the Nissan.


----------



## lljes1 (Dec 27, 2002)

most definitely the fx over the murano.

imho, the grille on the murano is butt ugly. and the chunk between the back window and the rear side window is a hUGE blindspot. there is really nothing to nitpick on the fx.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

FX, no question about it....


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

throwing in my vote for the FX hands down.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Infiniti, I like the chassis much better since it's RWD.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

FX for me!


----------



## my92ser (Mar 30, 2003)

As far as i'm concerned fx is the way to go... Its way better looking, should handle better and if you have the means you can step up to 20's and a 315hp V-8  ... not that i'd complain about the V-6 either....


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

On pure design, I would take the Murano. The shapes are clean, simple, and yet very unique and distinguishable as compared to other car based SUvs on the market. For performance, the hands down winner would be the FX45 as you can get near same level performance of the BMW X5. Riding on the FM platform, expect the FX45 to have a firmer ride with better handling characteristics but if you are looking for a soft ride the Murano would be better. If the FX45 is too far out of your price range and you are considering between the Murano and the FX35, it'll come down to personal taste in styling rather than performance as these two SUVs share the same QR35DE engine.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I voted Murano a couple of days ago based on the styling....I prefer the smoother look of the murano....but after some consideration, I say Infiniti....just a better vehicle overall....so scratch one off Murano and put it to FX.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2003)

Well, I guess I'm a little biased becuase I just picked up a new Murano about 45 minutes ago , but the price difference between and base Murano and base FX35 is a little more than $5 grand. It's more like $10 grand. If it was only $5 grand then I might have opted for the Infinity. Go to Nissan's website and build a base model. MSRP is a little over $28K. The Infinity's base price is $38,845. When you load up a Murano, the price gets up to the $35-37k range. I'm in the Infinity site right now and I just built a FX35 and clicked on the Technology Package ($9400), and the price went up to $46K. 

I don't think Nissan means to compete with this SUV. Their competitors are more like the Jeep Grand Cherokee, Land Rover Freelander, and Buick Mountaineer. Smaller class. 

If I had $10k more, I would have gotten the Infinity but I don't, so the Murano was my choice.  

If your mom can afford the Infinity, go for it. If not, she won't be dissapointed ith the Murano.


----------



## cjsmith11878 (Nov 2, 2002)

Wow, that Technology package must have some goodies in it. I really like the look of both. If I had the cash to throw around, I'd go for the FX, based primarily on the legendary good Infiniti service.


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

can something be done about the color of both?!.. and overall styling maybe.. like this:


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

The FX just looks meaner and tougher.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Coco, how could you possibly post a reply to a 9 month old thread?!?  Tsk tsk, shame shame... I know your name. 

And since the person who started the thread isn't even a member, I now pronounce this thread... CLOSED.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Somebody else probably voted & bumped it to the top without replying.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

fcsmotorsports said:


> Somebody else probably voted & bumped it to the top without replying.


Couldn't happen, the poll closed back in April. I still say it's all Coco's fault :fluffy: LOL jus' playin.

Anywho, still closed.


----------

